# Pics from this week



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

just thought I'd share a couple. 2-3" snowfall.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

couple more


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pictures and the truck looks great.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pics. What type of wings do you have on there?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

D&R Plowing;518271 said:


> Nice pictures and the truck looks great.


you can say that again


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

......what they said _NICE:salute:_


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Wish I would have had all that white fluffy stuff instead of all the snow tan sleet than freezing rain we got in the southern part of the state. Just woke up from 3 days of hell.
Still like the pics, and nice looking truck.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice truck n plow...looks like a lot more than 2-3.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

The Roadhouse -- great place to eat!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Texas Road House!!!!!!!!!! Do you get free food like we do? I love that deal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. Truck and plow looks good. Keep them coming


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

.....cant say ive ever been to a texas road house......


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for all the compliments. I love the truck 03 w/ the cummins. Great worker.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

NBI Lawn;518314 said:


> Great pics. What type of wings do you have on there?


Plow is the western pro plus. and the wings are the ones that are for it .


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike S;518592 said:


> Texas Road House!!!!!!!!!! Do you get free food like we do? I love that deal!!!!!!!!!!


Yes we do. Not all the time but they never have a prob cookin up critter fingers when i've been out a long day. Great place to work for if you trust the mgr. Ours says it is policy to not sign contracts. Ive workrd w/ 3 and never have a prob. with them.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

DBL;518659 said:


> .....cant say ive ever been to a texas road house......


If youget achance try it. A lot better than logan's road house. Price is good too. 8oz. Filet around 19.00 includes 2 sides.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pics!!!


----------

